# Daytona Mixed Martial Arts



## Slihn (Aug 26, 2006)

Living in or around the Daytona,FL area? Serious about training Martial Arts in a friendly envoriment? We are the area's only Professional Mixed Martial Arts Studiur MMA program is taught by UFC Veteran Rick Crunkilton.Arts taught here are Muay Thai ,Boxing, BJJ, Judo and Wrestling.Come by and check us out.We are always looking for new talent ,Team Hardcore may be the place for you!

http://daytonamma.com/


----------



## kittybreed (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey, we're in the Lake Mary area with teams in Spring Hill and a new one near Miami. Do you want to start a Combaton team?  Even if you don't I can add you as a link from the www.combatonplayersforum.blogspot.com. This can improve your Google ranking. Many of the people who are interested in Combaton are also interested in MMA. Just e-mail us at www.combaton.com and tell Steve to forward the message to me.

Best of luck to you and your school.


----------

